# Gold Diamond...I'm starting to wonder?



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

The P that I bought as a gold diamond rhom, is kinda leaving me a little curious if it is really a gold diamond, or something else with quite a bit of gold to it. I'm not seeing much in those diamond like scales, but the color is really nice, with a black huge over everything. Maybe the diamond like scales show up later...IDK?

What do you fello P-furiens think?


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Regardless....Nice Fish!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

glockner99 said:


> Regardless....Nice Fish!


I totally agree, and wouldn't part with it for anything. I've just been watching it grow, and it looks different than the rest of my diamond rhoms, is all. I was thinking someone on here might have seen one like it before, since there aren't many pics of smaller gold diamonds to compare it to.


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

your right about the scales, you would think there would be more. as you know its a rohm, but gold diamond? i dont know, still a beautiful fish, hell, all your fish are great! maybe just lacking gold scales. but like i said beautiful p. goodluck with him.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I wish I could help but Im not to sure. How big is he?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i guess all you can say is that its a rhom with unusual color. might not be a "diamond" but it ended up with good color.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It looks like it could have a bit of purple to it but I'm not sure. Give it a few more months but yeah it is a beauty. Blue I really dig your banner, looks really cool.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> It looks like it could have a bit of purple to it but I'm not sure. Give it a few more months but yeah it is a beauty. Blue I really dig your banner, looks really cool.


Thanks, photoshop is fun to play with.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Blue Flame said:


> It looks like it could have a bit of purple to it but I'm not sure. Give it a few more months but yeah it is a beauty. Blue I really dig your banner, looks really cool.


Thanks, photoshop is fun to play with.
[/quote]

i remember when you got that.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Blue do you have a pic with out the flash. I know the flash will show colors that are not always their and I want to see what he looks like with out flash. Because he kind of reminds me of my blue diamond I sold to you back when I first got him. I was trying to find a pic but I dont have any of the old pics on this computer but I think Jmax has some pics of him back from 06 but Im not sure.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL looking piranha either way. Gorgeous!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Hey Blue do you have a pic with out the flash. I know the flash will show colors that are not always their and I want to see what he looks like with out flash. Because he kind of reminds me of my blue diamond I sold to you back when I first got him. I was trying to find a pic but I dont have any of the old pics on this computer but I think Jmax has some pics of him back from 06 but Im not sure.


IDK if I have one like that, but I can take one of it tonight.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Here are some pics without the flash TBP.


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

Blue Flame said:


> Here are some pics without the flash TBP.


he looks alot like my compresses, i could be wrong but in those pics thats what it looks like to me. if i had a camara i would show you.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I've had a few compressus in the past, and they had a different head shape. You could be right though. I just wish someone had a few good pics of a 6" gold diamond to compare it to.


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

Blue Flame said:


> I've had a few compressus in the past, and they had a different head shape. You could be right though. I just wish someone had a few good pics of a 6" gold diamond to compare it to.


i have a 7inch gold diamond, he has his gold scales, a ton of them, im going to have to get a camara soon.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

the keeper said:


> I've had a few compressus in the past, and they had a different head shape. You could be right though. I just wish someone had a few good pics of a 6" gold diamond to compare it to.


i have a 7inch gold diamond, he has his gold scales, a ton of them, im going to have to get a camara soon.
[/quote]
That would be cool. I'm thinking it's just some sort of color variation of a rhom, that you don't see very often, or something on that order.


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

either way, great fish as always!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Get me a pic of your GD. I'd like to see it.

thanks,
Blue


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

Blue Flame said:


> Get me a pic of your GD. I'd like to see it.
> 
> thanks,
> Blue


ive been wanting to get pics of all my p's and post, i have to borrow a camara from somebody.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

doesn't look like any of the diamond rhoms I had (4", 6", 8")...could it be a black rhom with some nice purple hue to it? 
but the eyes don't even look that red as compare to the 6" one I had. even my 4" one had much redder eyes.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

thats def a diamond, a gold....i dont think so.

i had one a few years back (wish i still had the pick) and he was all 
sorts of gold around the gill plates and what not, id say potential
black or blue diamond

i just found a pic of my old gold, this fish i sold to malawi and it died
however, you can see the gill plate how red it was just to compair
the heads.....i couldnt find a full pic








found a pic, real close to what i had


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

That was a sweet rhom. Yeah, my P doesn't look anything like that one in the last pic. I fact, it has no diamond scales at all. Looks more like a weird colored peru rhom, than a gold D.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

looks like my old diamond


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

naw yours is a diamond for sure, just unsure on color


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

It might just need more time for it's scales to come in, but there's a 6" GD @ my LFS it already has it's scales in. I almost bought it, I would love to help you out with some pics, but the shop owner doesn't allow pics in the store. Oh I should mention he also had a smaller one something like 5" and it looked a lot like yours, colour wise that is. Either way great looking fish, dude


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> That was a sweet rhom. Yeah, my P doesn't look anything like that one in the last pic. I fact, it has no diamond scales at all. Looks more like a weird colored peru rhom, than a gold D.


i agree, maybe time will tell?


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Don't forget that the main color of your rhom depend on the substrate and decor, your rhom is whiter in your aquarium then in nature or a black substrate aquarium.

Your rhom could be a Guyane Rhom and they have lot of variant...
Your rhom darker look like that one from guyane:


----------

